# Surf Fishing Tournament 4/24/2010



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello surf fishermen, My name is Noel Kuhn. I'm the current president of the Florida Surf Casters Club. I'd like to invite ya'll to our 6th anual open tournament. The details are below and at our website www.surfishingflorida.com Click on the orange bar at the top of the home page. Please call Jeff VP or me with any questions.



2010 Spring Surf Fishing Tournament
Saturday - April 24, 2010


Headquarters for Tournament is:
Strike-Zone Fishing
11702 Beach Boulevard
Jacksonville, FL 32224 



The Florida Surf Casters are pleased to announce the plans for our upcoming Surf Fishing Tournament scheduled for Saturday April 24, 2010.



Our tournament objectives are to provide for the fishing public an opportunity to participate in a competitive fishing event where you pit your skills and luck against others and also to promote the sport of surf fishing. As in our past tournaments, we will have a juniors’ category for those 12 and under.



The tournament will commence at 6:30 AM on the 24th of April 2010 and all fish must be weighed-in by 3:30 PM. (Anyone in the weigh-in line at 3:30 is eligible.) Prizes will be awarded to those who weigh-in the heaviest aggregate of Whiting and Pompano; as well as the largest individual fish of both species. There will be multiple winners – second, third place prizes in each category for the adults.



To be eligible, Pompano must be of legal size, which is 11 inches to the fork, and within the legal daily limit of six fish per recreational fisherman. (No one with a commercial license will be eligible to fish this tournament.) The Whiting must also measure at least 11 inches overall to be eligible, and there is a tournament imposed limit of ten fish. No other fish species will be considered for prizes. A valid Florida fishing license must be presented at weigh-in.



All fish submitted for prize consideration must be caught from the surf by the presenting angler, from the surf and during the tournament time period. The weigh master has final judgment on eligibility of all fish. There are no team prizes as has been the case in our past tournaments. And only one prize will be awarded to any individual.



The entrance fee for all anglers is $20 -- paid by 8:30 AM on the day of the tournament. To enter the tournament you may register that morning commencing at 5:30 AM in the Strike-Zone Fishing store parking lot.



Strike-Zone Fishing
11702 Beach Boulevard
Jacksonville, FL

Additionally, you may register early at the following locations and times:

Strike-Zone parking lot during the period 10:00 AM – 1:00 PM on Saturday April 10 th and again on Saturday April 17th.



At Copeland’s Restaurant prior to the Florida Surf Casters monthly meetings 6:00 PM – 7:00 PM on Mondays March 8th and April 12th.



Copeland’s
4310 Southside Blvd
Jacksonville, FL

We are hopeful for a good Pompano bite on that date and for good weather. The tournament will be held 24 April rain or shine, so turn out and enjoy the fishing and competition. If you have any questions call Jeff Rafter (386) 338-5403 or Noel Kuhn (904) 945-0660.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

It looks like the timing of our tournament will coincide nicely with the Pompano run!

Any questions call me at 386-338-5403.


----------



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

*Pomps showing up and lots of Whiting!!!*

You are correct sir! Pomps where caught on St Augustine Beach Today. By this time next week we will hear of them on Jax Beach. Water temps are up!

WAHOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

It's gotten even better! Sat and Sun everyone I know caught good mix bags from Flagler up to Fernandina, Pomps, Reds, Blacks, Whiting, Bluefish. Looks like it will be a heavy weigh in this year!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Noel said:


> It's gotten even better! Sat and Sun everyone I know caught good mix bags from Flagler up to Fernandina, Pomps, Reds, Blacks, Whiting, Bluefish. Looks like it will be a heavy weigh in this year!


For anyone intending to fish the tournament, unlike in the past, this year only Pompano and Whiting are eligible for the weigh-in and prize consideration. The Pompano must be the legal size of 11" to the fork and the FWC bag limit of six fish may not be exceeded. The Whiting must be at least 11" overall for consideration, with a maximum of 10 Whiting per bag.

Anyone presenting fish to the Weigh Master must have a valid Florida fishing license.


----------



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll be in the surf Sunday afternoon. My phone has been blowin up with good reports from Lil Talbot all the way down to Flagler. If you see me on Cresent Beach stop and say hi. Look for the (Lunar Rover) big cart with four wheels, bright aluminum sand spikes, and a big smile on my face! See ya on the beach, Noel

Remember, Even if you don't catch fish you're still on the beach!


----------

